# Aurora T-Jet Chassis Project



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I all most throw this Aurora T-Jet chassis away because someone hacked out the sides. The copper plate was in vary good condition throw, Decided to have some fun with it. I put aluminum sides on it with traction bars made out of metal. Will they make it run cooler or get better traction probably not but it looks cool. It's going to be a Drag Car Project. Based on a stock small tire chassis. I used to build them all the time and they launched off the line almost as good as the wide tuff ones size tires on the rear. 
Thinking of a MEV 1965 Chevelle kit body with a Dash Camaro L88 hood scoop glued on the stock hood with matching MEV rims like in the model car pic.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have found a couple with the sides hacked or drilled like that... I just build them up and run them anyway. Haven't had a problem yet...

--rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the bottom metal will lower the COG and may add some traction to the back

the side weights may also help some with the COG as well


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> I have found a couple with the sides hacked or drilled like that... I just build them up and run them anyway. Haven't had a problem yet...
> 
> --rick


Me too Rick. I've seen some pretty creative chassis carving. Occasionally you will have to remove some plastic fuzz from the wound but otherwise no problem!

Tom


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

bobwoodly said:


> Me too Rick. I've seen some pretty creative chassis carving. Occasionally you will have to remove some plastic fuzz from the wound but otherwise no problem!
> 
> Tom


I cut the sides out of almost all of my Tjets after the AFXs were released. This was a futile attempt to make a Tjet run as a fast as the new AFX chassis. I even remember reading an article about this and some other mods that you could do to make you're Tjet run like an AFX. (This was just after the AFXs were released)

I don't recall that it helped much, although at the time I'm sure I was convinced it did. Wish I had all those "stock" Tjets now.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I'm Back / Old school Drag Car Chassis*

To All, Thanks for the inspiration to build a drag car again. It may not look like it but I put three plus hours in this Aurora T-Jet Chassis already. 
Sorry I can't not give out the details but will say it will be built with 99% Orginal Aurora part's and will put it up against any small tire aurora t-jet out there when it's done. 
No: Traction magnets / rewound arm / after market magnets / Or wheelie bars.
In this old school drag car. That's how I like to build them just stock & fast.
Only a set of Wired Jacks silicone tires glued to the stock rims & a few chassis modifications. Just clean / simple & fast. 
After all I have to live up to my Hobby Talk name. :thumbsup:
And Thanks again for the inspiration on building one, I really missed that part of the hobby a lot. ~ See you on Paradise Road some Saturday night ~


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool but re-wound arm and aftermarket magnets is very far from stock lol!! It's the whole thing!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> will put it up against any small tire aurora t-jet out there when it's done.
> ~


Ok.....yer on!!

JS


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Building with All stock Aurora T-Jet & AFX Part's.*

No: (Not Using) > Traction magnets / rewound arm / after market magnets / Or wheelie bars. 
Or wire leads or braided pick-up shoes ether. 
Just AW Pick-Up shoes and t-jet size silicone tires, Are the only Non Stock part's that I am using on my Drag Car Project. 
Ok 98% Stock ~ LOL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool. Looking forward to seeing this build!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I belive I had a stock tjet, magnets and un balanced arm with standard stock 40 years old Aurora tires on original rims cover 20.7 feet in 1.70 @ 11 mph. No silly tires!!!

Almost positive on those numbers.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

tjetsgrig said:


> Ok.....yer on!!
> 
> JS


Let the DRAG WARS begin.:thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*The run down*

Basically I just added small pieces of metal to the front & rear end of the chassis that took a long time to cut and shape them with a dremel and a file. 
The running gear is going to be all stock Aurora Afx & T-Jet 
AFX/Tuff Ones crown gear.
AFX Super II magnets.
Mean Green arm.
AFX Brushes.
AW Pick-Up Shoes
T-Jet size Silicone tires front & rear. 

It's just a matter of getting the wight balance right. 
Just having fun with it and hoping that it will qualify in the stock t-jet class If someone decides to have another send off to compete with other cars.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got a whole drawer full of hacked up Tjet and AFX chassis.

Man those were the days. Weekly runs to the Hobby store to see the latest hopup parts.

I should find that box and see if I can finish a few of em


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sgrig, that skinny tire setup could possibly be another type of "Challenge" race. I would like to see the run-off between you heavy hitters, who knows I might have one that would make it down the track as well.

Boosted


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

_I belive I had a stock tjet, magnets and un balanced arm with standard stock 40 years old Aurora tires on original rims cover 20.7 feet in 1.70 @ 11 mph. No silly tires!!!_

At what voltage was this run? What type of track? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Sgrig, that skinny tire setup could possibly be another type of "Challenge" race. I would like to see the run-off between you heavy hitters, who knows I might have one that would make it down the track as well.
> 
> Boosted


Yep Boost, it's on the itinerary! Just gotta get the strip functional again. I was gonna do AFX next, but I may go to the skinny Tjet!

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

waltgpierce said:


> _I belive I had a stock tjet, magnets and un balanced arm with standard stock 40 years old Aurora tires on original rims cover 20.7 feet in 1.70 @ 11 mph. No silly tires!!!_
> 
> At what voltage was this run? What type of track? Inquiring minds want to know!


2 12's in series, total of 25.3v, run was on a Wiztrac.....

JS


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*challenge?*



Boosted-Z71 said:


> Sgrig, that skinny tire setup could possibly be another type of "Challenge" race. I would like to see the run-off between you heavy hitters, who knows I might have one that would make it down the track as well.
> 
> Boosted


sounds like an interesting concept.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My track is hoping to be open in about a month. SO I will host.

If everyone's ok with it.

Track will be a Wizzard Drag Striop with the TrackMate 3000 HO Pro

My vote on this skinny class, is all Stock!!!! Tires rims magnets wheels!!!! No hop up parts, purely a tuning race. And Hooking up!! Thats hard enough with them set up stock. I couldn't even imagine these chassis with stronger magnets and lower arms!!!!

These run between 1.5 to 3 seconds.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think the hard part is going to be magnets, as over the years there were so many different "Stock" magnets, you had paint (various colors) no paint etc, one mag with paint one without etc etc. Even if they are checked with a BRP mag matcher, they may produce a different number tomorrow, especially depending on how they are checked. For the arms its easy, spec an ohm limit and an original winding, just like Jim did. To me the magnets get messy fast, might be easier to only allow JL mags.

Regardless of whats decided count me in, just say when, and we need a set of rules. I will build one to whatever the rules are. These are fun contests!

Jim's contest was the most fun I had with a specific build in a long time, I was anxious to see the numbers of everyone's entry.

Joe65SkylarkGS, thanks for offering to host another shootout. 

Boosted


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, back on topic! I'm wondering how this build is goin'. Any results?

JS


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Aurora T-Jet Drag Car Project up-date*

I like all the interest in maybe actually of having a small tire stock aurora t-jet small tire build off - drag race competition. 

I just waned to keep it simple just all stock aurora part's as in:
Arms / Magnets / & Stock size Wheels. ~ I know someone said that Super II Magnets where not a t-jet hop-up option, But it's sill Aurora in my point. 
I know money is tight and I traded a nos chassis & part's for this build. 

Just my 2 cents - rule idea - everyone use Super II Magnets and a Stock AFX Mean Green Arm & Stock size t-jet rims / Anything else is fair game. 
This room I feel was built on Trust Honesty & Fair Competition. 

I mean if someone painted poly mags yellow & blue that's up to them, But That would not be fair at all to all the other builders/racers. 

(My chassis is sill in the shop for some final adjustments)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to how this develops

!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea i like the Aurora stock magnets idea. Any magnets that came in a tjet. I realize there are a few variations, green and white, black and a white stripe, and even some orange too.

And a stock 16 ohm arm. Just my opinion.

Naturally if I do host a race, I would have zero entries so i'm just thinking in terms of ease for anyone to enter a car. And kinda keeps the playing field even. Either way i'm in. If someone else hosts then I am building!

thank you


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very interested in results


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Magnets*

The Red & White magnets are fairly strong, I think they where in the Orginal Aurora Tuff Ones? - I would think that would be fair also.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

Even though I am not involved in this, I have been involved in a number of similar TJet race series.

The easiest is to allow stock JL magnets. As they do fit tightly enough to distort some chassis, they should be allowed to be sanded, but not shimmed.

Besides, stock JL magnets gauss as high or higher than most SII magnets I have seen. The fact that they aren't orientated like SII's doesn't stop them from making a Tjet scream.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am not sure you could hook up a good running mean green on a skinny set of tires, maybe mid track or so.

This could be fun.

Boosted


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

the last couple years on my track we have run Tjets with any arm (usually greenies), JL magnets and stock front wheels/tires but double flange skinny hubs with slip on skinny silicones.

They are a BLAST to drive and do hook up within 18" or so from the snap of the trigger.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Steel Sides & Magnets

Would the steel sides act like the M chassis LifeLike creating some better force on motor?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ohio_Danimal said:


> They are a BLAST to drive and do hook up within 18" or so from the snap of the trigger.


That is what I expected and would be a fun launch, especially that first 12 - 18 inches like you said, I can see the squirrel marks and tires flying off now. It would be like the retro dragsters, just burn the tires all the way down the track

Boosted


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed, 

Skinny tired sillyness always takes me back to a simpler time.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Small tire hook-up*

I used to build small tire drag cars about ten of them with JL Magnets & a AFX Mean Green arms. Used Tuff Ones gearing. It was a blast. I got a small bowl of water with a drop of dish soap in it them covered the rear tires with a small amount. Then run the car down the track 4 to 5 times the frist two it would just spin all the way but on runs 3&4 it started to hook-up it cleaned the tires and the track at the same time. On the fifth run the car hook-up very good with the right amount of wight hidden behind the front grill and a little wight in the trunk area. That's with Weird Jacks silicone tires super glued to MEV Originals T-Jet size wheels. I had no problem putting them up against my other cars that had Tuff One size silicone tires. They both hook-up about the same and run side by side to the finish line.

Added a pic of one of my old small tire Drag Cars with MEV Rims. I sold that one years ago I wish, I had it back now. ~ Now that I am back in the game you will see another one soon. One in the works is a JL 70's Black Chevelle with black mev rims. Will look like the real one in the pic or close anyways.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

I forget whose hubs we are running (I'll ask my buddy) but they were a TIGHT fit on stock Tjet axles and because so shallow, hard to hold straight on my wheel press. 
We bought a huge bag of skinny silicones that were seconds for next to nothing years ago. All it takes is a little sanding to get them nice and true. They stay put in the double flange hubs without any adhesive.
I also think a lot of the early Tjet bodies look way better in skinnys when driving around. More room to fishtail wildly on Tomy track spacing too.


----------

